

Porn in the USA: red states are the biggest consumers - CoryOndrejka
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn16680-porn-in-the-usa-conservatives-are-biggest-consumers.html

======
Donald
Headline is extremely misleading.

From the study: ( <http://people.hbs.edu/bedelman/papers/redlightstates.pdf> )

"Furthermore, I found no significant relationship between subscriptions to
this adult entertainment service and presidential voting in 2004, based on
poll data by congressional district."

If porn-consumption co-varied with "Conservativeness," the correlation found
at the state level would carry down to red/blue American Congressional
districts.

------
anamax
Another alternative theory: they're less willing to violate copyright to get
their porn.

Yet another alternative theory: they have more sex in general and porn buying
is proportional. (Those communities have lots of sex, more than blue states.)

Variation: they have standards standards that aren't met by "free" porn.

------
lionhearted
"One natural hypothesis is something like repression: if you're told you can't
have this, then you want it more," Edelman says.

\--> Alternative theory: There's less adult bookstores, tougher
licensing/zoning/legal codes, and less other real life outlets where people
can come in a baseball hat, pay cash, and leave, so they choose online more.

~~~
mrdod
Take a drive down the expressway in West Virginia or South Carolina and you
will see big billboards with busty women on them for roadside strip clubs and
videostores.

There are strip clubs all over most southern cities.

------
barredo
Anyone surprised?

~~~
helveticaman
Yes, but...I should have seen it.

